# After ski boots?



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

So I'm after some boots or shoes to wear around Niseko once I'm done snowboarding. 

What should I be looking for in an after ski boot. Can it be just a waterproof boot?
Something easy to take off and put on I suppose I should be looking at as all restaurants and things you have to take shoes off.

What are some good boots/shoes?

Thanks


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

FrootStick said:


> So I'm after some boots or shoes to wear around Niseko once I'm done snowboarding.
> 
> What should I be looking for in an after ski boot. Can it be just a waterproof boot?
> Something easy to take off and put on I suppose I should be looking at as all restaurants and things you have to take shoes off.
> ...


Merrel Chameleon 5? Love them.


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a pair of Nike Dunk OMS that are great. Good traction and water-resistance. I wore these while digging/building jumps last year with no issues. Not sure if Nike still makes them, but I know they have a lot of similar models.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

Something like those nikes look great. Bit I'm wasn't to sure if I needed an actual snow boot or a waterproof shoe would do the trick


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

lots of nice skate-shoe-style snow/muck boots from DVS, DC, Osiris, Nike, Etc. 

Men's Winter Shoes | Winter Skate Shoes | Dogfunk.com


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

super-rad said:


> I have a pair of Nike Dunk OMS that are great. Good traction and water-resistance. I wore these while digging/building jumps last year with no issues. Not sure if Nike still makes them, but I know they have a lot of similar models.


I just picked up a pair of nike sneakerboots which I assume are the current day equivalent.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

Is getting a pair really necessary?
Might be a stupid question, but if I don't need them I'm not going to pack and take them.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Do they have walmart in Japan?

I got something like this for $50 CAD the other day. Warm and easy to slip on and off...


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

I really like those nike sneakerboots as they can be used anywhere.
But as I said are these really needed.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

of course they're not *needed*. ernest shackleton and his homies were some of the toughest bastards ever to walk the earth and they wore leather and wool in Antarctica for like 3 fuckin years eating nothing but penguins.

if you wear skate shoes or tennis shoes and you're headed to a sloppy, wet, snowy environment you'd wear these instead and your socks will stay drier. easier on and off than real full-on boots, more waterproof and warm than sneakers.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

You should check out the Globe / Yes Apres boots. It was a collaboration between the two companies. I was able to find a pair for like $60 from an online discount site (Your Outlet for Finding Shoes, Clothing, Great Sales, and More | 6pm.com). They still have some boots available, but only larger sizes are left. Globe Yes Apres Black - 6pm.com The boots are regularly $150, which is too expensive in my opinion. I wouldn't have bought them if I didn't find a size 10.5 on that 6pm.com site for ~$60. 








You can also read about them on Globe's site here: The Official GLOBE Store USA - Yes Apres (Black)

One thing to note: They come with this thing described as a HIKER TYPE SPEED LACE SYSTEM WITH SPRING LOADED LACE CLASP. Most of the pictures don't show it being used properly (like the first one I posted). It comes on the laces in the wrong spot so it doesn't get lost and most resellers take their photos with it left there in the wrong spot. It made no sense to me when I got the boots to have that thing in that position, so I had to call them to figure out how to use it properly. It's kind of a gimmick and you're probably better off just tying them regularly. I've attached a picture they sent me showing how it should be used.


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

i have these for apres ski and rodeling aka sledding


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I want this boot. DVS Yodeler.


----------

